# Zakinthos (ZAK) Wild camping spots?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Of to Greece end of August and all of September (I know it will be hot!).

Has anybody been or know of wild camping spots and or camp sites on the island. Peejays blog on Greece is excellent but nothing on Zak.

WASFITONCE


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

That sounds like a great trip!! 

I don't have the info you're looking for but last year we traveled through Greece from Igounemitsa to Pireas then onto Crete. There were never any problems finding somewhere to stop. We used campsites every few days to relax & service water/waste but just found places to stop in-between. I'm sure Zakinthos will be the same.

Enjoy


----------

